# Buying spectacles online?



## Protocol (21 Jul 2021)

Does anybody have any experience buying spectacles online?

I will be getting an eye test done soon, and rather than buy from the same place, I am considering buying online.

I see a few suppliers:

Glasses Direct
Goggles4U
SelectSpecs

I welcome any comments.


----------



## odyssey06 (21 Jul 2021)

You can get the prescription but it does not include your pupillary distance.

I used eyekit.co.uk and they were very good - that was pre Brexit though. I wanted sports glasses and my prescription limited what glasses I could get in wraparound style.

You can measure it yourself - havent used this site myself but included as reference








						Measure your PD with our online tool | Ace & Tate
					

To make your glasses we need your pupillary distance. Use our online PD tool to discover yours. ✓Online PD measurement ✓Easy to use ✓Free of charge




					www.aceandtate.com


----------



## Thirsty (21 Jul 2021)

Zennioptical.com - excellent prices, quality & delivery.


----------



## peemac (21 Jul 2021)

I bought from glasses direct.

Utterly rubbish quality. You really get what you pay for. Lens quality was poor.

Ended up with a local opticians. Prescription was the same, but substantially clearer lens. 

Yep, local were €180 v £69 and I feel I have better value in the €180 pair


----------



## keving1989 (21 Jul 2021)

Would also recommend Zenni but with the new eu vat rules you will likely be hit with 23% vat plus customs administration fee of €3.50 from an post, still save a fortune compared to local opticians. Filter by your pupillary distance first to narrow down the choice of frames.

polette.com/eu might also be worth considering as well


----------



## nest egg (21 Jul 2021)

Thirsty said:


> Zennioptical.com - excellent prices, quality & delivery.


agree, have used them several times


----------



## Protocol (24 Jul 2021)

It turns out I may need varifocals.

Specsavers quoted 195 for the best varifocals lenses plus the frames prices, then plus 80 for making the lense thinner/lighter.

So maybe 195 + 149 + 80 = 424

But a second set would be just 80 for the thinning.

The deduct the 84 PRSI.

So 420 for two pairs.

I didn't buy yet.


----------



## Up Rovers (24 Jul 2021)

Protocol said:


> It turns out I may need varifocals.
> 
> Specsavers quoted 195 for the best varifocals lenses plus the frames prices, then plus 80 for making the lense thinner/lighter.
> 
> ...



I have been wearing varifocals for years and would always go to Specsavers.  I usually include the coating also to prevent scratching and glare on the lenses.  Its another €45 per pair but I feel it is worth it.  I get an allowance from my health insurers so this helps with the cost along with my PRSI allowance.

Because varifocals are extremely hard to get just right I would not opt for the online option.  Recently I had a problem with the reading section of the lense and Specsavers checked them out and agreed to replace both sets of lenses free of charge.  I find their service to be very good.

I also have started in the last couple of years getting their additional  which I think is either €15 or €20 extra because it can spot problems early.  Some relatives have had eye problems and it restricts their enjoyment of life so much that I don't want to take any risks if I can help it at all.  Like any aspect of health its only when its damaged that you realise how important it is.

I know this is all adding to the cost but they give you a gold voucher when you make your initial purchase and I think you can use it for up to  6 months to get 50% off possibly sunglasses.  The varifocal sunglasses are great especially when driving.

You could also just have a tint added to your second pair of glasses to save on costs.

When you mention getting the lenses made lighter it most likely means that you rely on your glasses a lot so it is worthwhile IMHO to see it as an investment rather than expenditure.  Something that you wear all the time and if carefully looked after you should get 2 years service from them.


----------



## DK123 (24 Jul 2021)

Ambr Eyeware.I found them very good for computer blue light etc


----------



## Thirsty (24 Jul 2021)

Protocol said:


> It turns out I may need varifocals.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Just checked my last order to Zennioptical (2019).

Rimless varifocals, two pairs incl delivery etc came to €154; so €76 per pair.

Lens: 1.53 Trivex Digital Free Form Progressive (No-line multi-focal)

Thats a copy and paste from the order.

There's no way I would pay high street prices ever again.


----------



## keving1989 (24 Jul 2021)

Laya told me they would also cover prescription glasses purchased online too, well that's if your plan has cover for 'Optical'.
Ask Zenni on facebook / twitter if they have any new customer discount codes


----------



## BusyBeep (25 Jul 2021)

As it's your first pair of varifocals, I strongly recommend getting them fitted and measured by an optician. A good dispensing optician will measure the frames so they fit properly and recommend the best type of lens for your lifestyle.
With varifocals, the positioning of the lens in the frame is very important to ensure you get clear vision at all distances. That's why getting a dispensing optician to measure them is so important. If you do run into problems as you adjust to the lenses, the dispensing optician usually can adjust the frame to solve the problem. This is difficult for them if they don't know what type of lenses you have. 
I think in the long run, it may be cheaper to avoid the online shopping when it's such an important purchase.


----------



## Thirsty (25 Jul 2021)

BusyBeep said:


> usually can adjust the frame to solve the problem


In my experience this involved bending the frame slightly!

It takes a while to get used to varifocals; things can seem a bit 'swimmy' until you settle in.

Here's my tuppence worth:

For the sake of €60/70 its worth ordering from Zenni; if you're still not happy after say 2-3 weeks, go spend €420 instead.

If you *are* happy - use your savings for a good night out; and congratulate yourself on all you'll save in the future


----------



## C3PO00 (25 Jul 2021)

I used glasses direct last year, quality was fine. You can search for promo codes online. 2 pairs of glasses, including 7.50 delivery came to a total £23.50

The opticians where you get your eyes tested can measure the pupillary distance for you but you have to ask for it.


----------



## Thirsty (25 Jul 2021)

C3PO00 said:


> I used glasses direct last year, quality was fine. You can search for promo codes online. 2 pairs of glasses, including 7.50 delivery came to a total £23.50


Are you able to post type of lens /  frame / special requirement?

Can't really compare prices otherwise.


----------



## C3PO00 (25 Jul 2021)

Thirsty said:


> Are you able to post type of lens /  frame / special requirement?
> 
> Can't really compare prices otherwise.


Single vision not varifocal, no special requirements, basic no-brand frame.


----------



## valery (25 Jul 2021)

I bought from Lowcostglasses.co.uk last November.
Single vision lens Michael Kors Frame
£40.
I had my test in Specsavers and asked for my P.D.


----------



## roker (25 Jul 2021)

Protocol said:


> It turns out I may need varifocals.
> 
> Specsavers quoted 195 for the best varifocals lenses plus the frames prices, then plus 80 for making the lense thinner/lighter.
> 
> ...


Specsavers always try to sell you new frames, I have a draw full of them over the years, when you ask to use your old frame you get the answer that they are not supported by the lenses anymore


----------



## Black Sheep (8 Aug 2021)

Remember when getting your glasses from specsavers they offer a second free. I just tell them I don't need a second pair and the price drops by 25% which is sizeable as I wear varifocal thinned etc. 
I have many older pairs which would take me through an emergency.
By the way I always take a spare pair on holidays!


----------



## Thirsty (8 Aug 2021)

Black Sheep said:


> ...don't need a second pair and the price drops by 25% which is sizeable as I wear varifocal thinned etc.


Horses for courses; but in my view €420 less 25% is still a shed load more money than €76!


----------



## deanpark (8 Aug 2021)

Thirsty said:


> Horses for courses; but in my view €420 less 25% is still a shed load more money than €76!


Its not just about saving a few quid.   I  found Specsavers very good recently for my first time varifocals - got a regular pair and varifocal sunglasses. Ok it cost over 500 euros but I value my eyes HUGELY but I may go online the next time for varifocals now that I have gone through the f2f process. First time happier to get the support of meeting opticians etc. 

I order my contact lenses online but get a physical eye test every 2 years.


----------



## Thirsty (9 Aug 2021)

deanpark said:


> I value my eyes HUGELY


I think you'll find most people do.


----------



## Bronco Lane (9 Aug 2021)

Up Rovers said:


> I have been wearing varifocals for years and would always go to Specsavers.


Why do Specsavers never give you a print out of your prescription after you have had a test with them?  I always find that the staff seem to be speaking a well rehearsed spiel when you visit them.


----------



## Thirsty (9 Aug 2021)

Bronco Lane said:


> Why do Specsavers never give you a print out of your prescription after you have had a test with them?


They will (and are obliged to) if you ask.


----------



## Nutso (9 Aug 2021)

They are obliged to give your prescription but they charge an extra €25 to provide your pupillary distance.


----------



## Tintagel (11 Aug 2021)

I must say when I call to Specsavers to collect my new glasses I don't want to hear (when the vision is blurred). try them for a few days. I expect that from day one I should have clear vision.


----------



## demoivre (11 Aug 2021)

Nutso said:


> They are obliged to give your prescription but they charge an extra €25 to provide your pupillary distance.


If they tried to charge me €25 for my PD I would make a data access request under Article 15 of GDPR which is free !.


----------



## deanpark (11 Aug 2021)

Tintagel said:


> I must say when I call to Specsavers to collect my new glasses I don't want to hear (when the vision is blurred). try them for a few days. I expect that from day one I should have clear vision.


It can take days / weeks to get used to varifocals so you may not want to hear it but you'll get used to it!!  Single vision less of an issue.


----------



## time to plan (11 Aug 2021)

Buying varifocals online doesn't sound sensible. As well as getting the pupillary distance correct, which is an absolute measurement regardless of the spectacle frames (but one you need to get right and it becomes more critical as your prescription increases), you need to get the ocular centre height correct, which depends on how a particular frame sits on your face. This makes sure that the correct part of the lens is in front of your eyes for distance viewing.


----------



## Nutso (18 Aug 2021)

I have bought glasses online from Zenni Optical and found it to be a great service but in recent years I've returned to my local optician and am very happy with the service there.  I don't rate Specsavers at all.  They really try to upsell everything and I've had the same issue as Tintagel - told to "try them for a few days" first, when the specs were making me dizzy.  When I went back they discovered that the prescription was totally off.


----------



## time to plan (18 Aug 2021)

Nutso said:


> I have bought glasses online from Zenni Optical and found it to be a great service but in recent years I've returned to my local optician and am very happy with the service there.  I don't rate Specsavers at all.  They really try to upsell everything and I've had the same issue as Tintagel - told to "try them for a few days" first, when the specs were making me dizzy.  When I went back they discovered that the prescription was totally off.


This is simply bad practice. A competent member of staff should check the lenses and pupillary distance against both the dispensing record and against the prescription. And then if all is correct, it's reasonable to ask someone to try them for a couple of days, having established first whether that person can safely drive (e.g. with a different pair of specs). Having said that, it is the advantage of buying your specs from the opticians that did your eye exam - they have nobody else to blame.


----------



## AlbacoreA (22 Aug 2021)

Nutso said:


> They are obliged to give your prescription but they charge an extra €25 to provide your pupillary distance.



I did not know that. Good tip.


----------



## AlbacoreA (22 Aug 2021)

deanpark said:


> It can take days / weeks to get used to varifocals so you may not want to hear it but you'll get used to it!!  Single vision less of an issue.



I have first pair of varifocals ironically I got them for office meetings where the have to look at a screen then down at notes which I'm no longer doing working from home etc. 

I must have them a year now. I'm still 50:50 about them. They are very situational. For example you have to sit up to watch TV with them, as at the wrong angle you look through the wrong part of the lense. Same with DIY. 

I'm considering getting a second normal pair. So I have the choice.


----------



## deanpark (22 Aug 2021)

AlbacoreA said:


> I have first pair of varifocals ironically I got them for office meetings where the have to look at a screen then down at notes which I'm no longer doing working from home etc.
> 
> I must have them a year now. I'm still 50:50 about them. They are very situational. For example you have to sit up to watch TV with them, as at the wrong angle you look through the wrong part of the lense. Same with DIY.
> 
> I'm considering getting a second normal pair. So I have the choice.


I wear contact lenses (with 2.00 readers for close work)  most days but find the varifocals good for long journeys when I need to be able to see Google maps for directions/ speed limit info and seeing Spotify tracks coming up on the phone when driving.  I've had varifocals for a few months.

Varifocals also handy if I'm having a day where I want to rest my eyes as wearing contact lenses all the time not advised.

But I wouldn't be able to rely on varifocals all the time. Too much grief focusing on stuff.  My prescription is > -8.00 so varifocals can be hit and miss at that strength.


----------



## AlbacoreA (22 Aug 2021)

They seem very situational.


----------



## Odea (20 Aug 2022)

The last time I visited Specsavers was late last year.  I have had three emails from them now telling me that my eye test is now due. I get a free eye test every two years paid for from the Dept. of Social Protection.

Has something changed recently or is it Specsavers just trying to sell me something?


----------



## roker (22 Aug 2022)

Protocol said:


> It turns out I may need varifocals.
> 
> Specsavers quoted 195 for the best varifocals lenses plus the frames prices, then plus 80 for making the lense thinner/lighter.
> 
> ...


I just paid €80 for a cheap pair to watch the TV, what gets me with Specsavers, I get a 2nd pair free, I said "can you just give me one pair half price " No this is not the way they work


----------



## peemac (22 Aug 2022)

Odea said:


> The last time I visited Specsavers was late last year.  I have had three emails from them now telling me that my eye test is now due. I get a free eye test every two years paid for from the Dept. of Social Protection.
> 
> Has something changed recently or is it Specsavers just trying to sell me something?


I've had similar and a phone call. Might be new management using the database more aggressively.

I actually do need an eyetest and reluctantly have to accept the youth is no longer on my side and will have to get varifocals.


----------



## Slim (22 Aug 2022)

I just reordered my varifocals last Friday, in Specsavers. I considered the online retailer linked above but when you add in the various extras, it's not much cheaper. My choice of frames was €189 for 2 frames, 75 each for Photochromic lenses, €80 for anti glare, €215 for the lenses, cost of test €50, total €634. A lot of money and I could have saved €110 by simply having the second pair clear VF lenses but I only change them every 5 years and I want the spare to be the same. I wouldn't be comfortable ordering these online.


----------



## Bronco Lane (22 Aug 2022)

Slim said:


> total €634.


That explains why, when I go to Specsavers, every two years for a free eye test, and just ask for my free social welfare pair of glasses, I am treated so badly by the sales staff. No profit or commission from me.

The last time I went. The sales person all smiles.....until I said that I wanted my free pair and nothing else.   Her whole manner changed and I was basically shown two pairs and told take your pick....didn't even measure to see if they would fit.

Dreadful service altogether but I expect it every time.  Maybe the social welfare money that they get is not considered real money.


----------



## iamaspinner (22 Aug 2022)

Bronco Lane said:


> That explains why, when I go to Specsavers, every two years for a free eye test, and just ask for my free social welfare pair of glasses, I am treated so badly by the sales staff. No profit or commission from me.
> 
> The last time I went. The sales person all smiles.....until I said that I wanted my free pair and nothing else.   Her whole manner changed and I was basically shown two pairs and told take your pick....didn't even measure to see if they would fit.
> 
> Dreadful service altogether but I expect it every time.  Maybe the social welfare money that they get is not considered real money.


I have used 2 different Specsavers (I think they are franchised), never paid for anything and they were both very good. Maybe try a different franchise?


----------



## Cervelo (22 Aug 2022)

Slim said:


> I just reordered my varifocals last Friday, in Specsavers.


Just for comparison I got new varifocals in June this year, I didn't go to Specsavers but rather to my local optician who happens to stock Lindberg.
And also does the Zeiss and Essilor lenses, I prefer Essilor but went for Zeiss this time
So just for the lenses as I have a few pairs of Lindberg frames that will probably see me out
Full Eye test €100, fully refunded by Laya
Lenses including Transitions Gen 8 €650 of which Laya refunded me another €100
So all in €550 for a set of Lenses
I would presume if I was to add in Lindberg frames I be adding at least the same again if not more


----------



## Slim (25 Aug 2022)

Cervelo said:


> Just for comparison I got new varifocals in June this year, I didn't go to Specsavers but rather to my local optician who happens to stock Lindberg.
> And also does the Zeiss and Essilor lenses, I prefer Essilor but went for Zeiss this time
> So just for the lenses as I have a few pairs of Lindberg frames that will probably see me out
> Full Eye test €100, fully refunded by Laya
> ...


Interesting. May I ask which Laya plan you are on?


----------



## Cervelo (25 Aug 2022)

Slim said:


> Interesting. May I ask which Laya plan you are on?


We're on the "Control 300 Create", which allows you to claim €100 per year on optician expenses less the excess of €1 (which I forgot to mention)
My policy renews the beginning of June so end of May got an eye test and submitted a claim
First week in June went to the Optician and ordered the lenses and submitted another claim 
Then in May 2024 will do another eye test and if needed will order lenses in June


----------



## WaterWater (25 Aug 2022)

I got a text yesterday from Specsavers and today an email reminding me that my appointment is now due. It isn't.

Almost harassment at this stage.


----------



## Scoobydoobydoo (25 Aug 2022)

Cervelo said:


> We're on the "Control 300 Create", which allows you to claim €100 per year on optician expenses less the excess of €1 (which I forgot to mention)
> My policy renews the beginning of June so end of May got an eye test and submitted a claim
> First week in June went to the Optician and ordered the lenses and submitted another claim
> Then in May 2024 will do another eye test and if needed will order lenses in June


Similar...… I have a Laya "SimplyHealth Choice" policy which gives 50% back. I purchased 3 single vison lenses (im very hard on them) from SmartBuyGlasses for €100 and got 50% of that back from Laya. It was my first time buying online, the quality is excellent and I easily saved myself €200-300.


----------



## Slim (25 Aug 2022)

Cervelo said:


> We're on the "Control 300 Create", which allows you to claim €100 per year on optician expenses less the excess of €1 (which I forgot to mention)


We're on the same. I'll dig out the receipt tomorrow. Many thanks, Cervelo, and happy cycling!


----------



## Cervelo (26 Aug 2022)

Slim said:


> We're on the same. I'll dig out the receipt tomorrow. Many thanks, Cervelo, and happy cycling!


You're welcome, glad to be of assistance 

Just thinking this forward, I'm not eligible for the free eye test but for someone who is I don't see why their prescription glasses can't be purchased in two separate transactions like I do to avail of a bigger refund, ask your optician I'm sure they would be only to happy to oblige

With regards to buying glasses online I've been doing this for years for my cycling sunglasses and the optical inserts that I use
The sunglasses I use (Rudy Project) can be up to 50% cheaper than a retail shop here and that's if you can find a stockist here
but the lenses are as cheap as chips, the last time I enquired my optician was looking for €250 just for a pair of single focus lenses
while Vision3K in the UK were £80 for lenses and the optical clip to attach them to the sunglasses and I find the perfect for what I use them for

But when it comes to buying my everyday glasses they have always been bought from an Irish optician mainly because of the brand of frames and lenses I use couldn't(I think) be bought online and now that I've reached the milestone of needing varifocals I just wouldn't risk using an online retailer even with the high prices charged here and I freely admit that when I heard the cost first, it took me a few days to get my head around it
Which back in 2018 was €750 for the first pair, €250 for a second and third pair and that's just for the lenses no frames!!!


----------



## WaterWater (26 Aug 2022)

WaterWater said:


> I got a text yesterday from Specsavers and today an email reminding me that my appointment is now due. It isn't.
> 
> Almost harassment at this stage.


.......and in addition to the above.......a reminder letter this morning....


----------



## Tiiiiip (20 Sep 2022)

I don't know, I probably wouldn't risk it. You have to measure them, how they fit, whether they will not fall or vice versa. As for me such things are better to buy in person. Dishes, sofas, food, even sometimes clothes can be ordered online, but not glasses. But of course everyone decides for himself. It also depends on the price, if inexpensive, you can take a risk.


----------

